# Scott CR1 BB/Crankset Question



## GastonBandit (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and glad to have joined and become a part of this community. 

Recently I broke my Felt F3 Frame and in replacing it selected a 2012 Scott CR1 Pro - new, unused, great price. 

I didn't realize that the CR1 does not have the BB30 and need to replace my cranks. The CR1 has a Shimano press fit BB92, and I know the simplest thing to do, which may be the short term solution, is to plug in a Shimano crankset. I think I still have a 105 crank, which is OK.

In the longer term, I like my groupo to be a group and want to get a SRAM crankset in the frame. Like most people dealing with the variety of BBs out there I'm not feeling confident in ordering parts as I don't know what really fits. 

Will the SRAM GXP crankset fit the BB92? (I think not! and the GXP requires it's own BB)

Will the SRAM GXP BB fit in the Scott CR1 frame? 
What SRAM BBs will fit the CR1?

Besides a Shimano crank in the BB92, are there other cranks out there that will fit without having to swap the BB? 

Thanks!

Gaston


----------



## Peter_E (Jan 2, 2009)

There is a pressfit bb for gxp from sram. I just had one installed on my Foil.


----------

